# Decked Truck Bed Tool Box



## Riverrat67 (Jan 15, 2013)

Installed a fuel tank tool box combo on my truck so I’m selling the Decked bed box. 

I’ve had the Decked box in three trucks, originally installed it in a 2017 f150, then in a 2019 Tundra and just removed it from my 2021 GMC 2500. It’s still in good shape works flawlessly keeps everything dry.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverrat67 (Jan 15, 2013)

Forgot to add the asking price $400 OBO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

What truck is this decked system for? I thought theywere different for different makes? How’d it fit the Tundra specifically? 

Any of the dividers or boxes? Location?


----------



## Riverrat67 (Jan 15, 2013)

I purchased it specifically to fit in the Tundra, however I’ve had it in two other trucks since selling the Tundra. 

I never had dividers and it’s located in Angleton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waynelll (Sep 15, 2011)

Please call me if u still have it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waynelll (Sep 15, 2011)

281-728-5155


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Hodge (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you know what model it is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverrat67 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry for the delay but I sold it. 

Thanks 2Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

